# Java Programme auf Webspace starten



## Y05h1 (14. Juli 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe einen Webspace gesucht auf dem ich ein Java Programm (Einen Bot fürs IRC) laufen lassen kann und ihn auch gefunden.
Jetzt hab ich nur keine Ahnung wie ich den starten soll.
Hat jemand ein Link oder kann es mir kurz erklären?

Danke


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. Juli 2005)

Üblicherweise mit

```
java namederjavaapplication
```
 über die Shell


----------



## 454054054 (15. Juli 2005)

hi welchen bot und welchen webspace benutzt du denn?
bin nämlich auch auf der suche. 

grüsse


----------



## Y05h1 (15. Juli 2005)

Danke erstmal

Ich benutze den PircBot. Link kann ich dir jetzt leider keinen geben weil ich nicht mit windows eingeloggt bin....
Aus dem Webspace ist nichts geworden... Ich habe jetzt einen Testserver von vServer4you. 
Wenn ich damit klar komme werd ich den auch mieten.

Y05h1


----------

